# Cadet Pro



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

Anyone installing these? I normally install Gerber but since the switch to make everything 1.28 gpf they have been difficult to get. I looked around at a few toilets until the Gerber stock replenishes and installed a few of these. I was surprised at how great they flush. I'm going to add them to my list of toilets that I'll install. They say they're trade exclusive, have a 3" flush valve, everclean surface, brass ballcock shank, 5 year warranty and have a MaP score of 1000 grams at 1.28 gpf.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

I was done with Am Std back on the 1st generation Champions...

Hecho en South of the Border and lack of quality control did it for me...

The leaking patch in the back of the trapway an color inconsistencies along with some slumping cockeyed bowls assured them a spot on my permanent shiotlist.


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

I ditched the Champion 4 several years back also, but this Cadet Pro looks promising.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

I've seen so much crap-o-la defective product from them I'll only install it customer supplied with a warning that if it is defective I'm still paid for the installation...


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

I've installed a few Cadet 3 Pros. Not a bad toilet. Has simple parts and 3" flapper. Has a pro45b as well as very good tank to bowl bolts


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Mexican Standard

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## Steveking (May 16, 2014)

Cadet Pro is made in the USA is a great flushing toilet better than Kohler supplied at Fergi. The thing to check is the ballcock connection at under tank make sure it is tight also thank to bowl seemed over sized for flush value nut and under sized for tank to bowl connection the color of that gasket was orange last one I put in the gasket was black better fit and the ballcock nut was tight.


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

I've, installed cadets ever since 08 when I started in the trade. I have only ever had issues with one or two out of like 200. And these issues were with the fill valve. I have more issues with Mansfield.


----------



## PeckPlumbing (Mar 19, 2011)

Redwood said:


> I was done with Am Std back on the 1st generation Champions...
> 
> Hecho en South of the Border and lack of quality control did it for me...
> 
> The leaking patch in the back of the trapway an color inconsistencies along with some slumping cockeyed bowls assured them a spot on my permanent shiotlist.


You have seen that leak? Ive always been skeptical when I see those patches .. I haven't seen one leak *yet* .


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

PeckPlumbing said:


> You have seen that leak? Ive always been skeptical when I see those patches .. I haven't seen one leak *yet* .


Yes, I had 2 out of 2 leak on a job and I was done with Am Std...


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

Can understand your position with that record Red. The one supplier we had that stocked Toto quit. I never heard why. But I bought a flatbed load of cadet 3's from a different supplier some time back that had a big order go south on them. Heck of a good price on them and I have only one left. Have yet to have one complaint, I even installed one in my home as I like to know what my customers can expect. No complaints from them but I would like a better bowl wash. I installed the cadet pro in my home also and find it well worthy to now offer to my customers. I'll try to find a better price than what is offered locally even if it means buying in bulk again.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

I was given a Cadet Pro for my house when I tried to order a Toto. It's flushing action so was weak sometimes it would not finish the cycle even with no paper in it. I literally threw it away and my salesman gave me another. Same name, same model, same results. And I've been to lazy to remove it so it's still there irritating me regularly. 

A very poor flushing toilet in my opinion.

David


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

dhal22 said:


> I was given a Cadet Pro for my house when I tried to order a Toto. It's flushing action so was weak sometimes it would not finish the cycle even with no paper in it. I literally threw it away and my salesman gave me another. Same name, same model, same results. And I've been to lazy to remove it so it's still there irritating me regularly. A very poor flushing toilet in my opinion. David


This had to have been the older versions. I've been installing them lately and they flush great.


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

Our supplier that quit selling Toto's went to Vortens and now to Mansfied. I wasn't impressed with either of them.


----------



## mpot (Oct 2, 2012)

Epox said:


> Our supplier that quit selling Toto's went to Vortens and now to Mansfied. I wasn't impressed with either of them.


Vortens is made by Toto I think. I have never had a problem with a single Toto I've installed. Love the Drake.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

mpot said:


> Vortens is made by Toto I think.


Nope! LaMosa Group owns Vortens...


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

sierra2000 said:


> This had to have been the older versions. I've been installing them lately and they flush great.


These are 2 that I installed in the last yr or 2.

David


----------



## Steveking (May 16, 2014)

Cadet pro tank made in USA bowl Mexican standard go figure?


----------



## jc-htownplumber (Feb 29, 2012)

Someone told my boss that they came out of the same factory. Vortens and toto. I don't believe They do. But I have vortens in my house and have no problems with them. Not a fan of the new style though


----------



## jtink (Apr 23, 2012)

Cadet pro is stocked on everyone of our trucks. Also have one in my house.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

The way I figure it is that Am Std had the Champion 1, 2, 3 & 4, before they almost had it right...

They had the Cadet 3 and not that they have learned their lesson about numbering bad designs they decided rather than the Cadet 4, they would call it the Cadet Pro...

Toto is working fine by me... :thumbup:


----------



## Steveking (May 16, 2014)

Put one in today tank Mexico bowl Nicaragua


----------



## mtfallsmikey (Jan 11, 2010)

Interesting... Installed a new Champ 4 in the master bath, can swallow any of my musings, espcially when the IBS kicks in... but nuthin compares to my restored '54 Cadet, made in Ballimore.


----------



## Workhorseplmg (Apr 10, 2013)

I've installed cadet pros for years and never had an issue other than fill valve nut leaking because it's not tight. I've installed at least 200. I keep Right heights in stock. My sales rep said that they have had one bad one in the years they have sold them, if I'm recalling that right


----------

